# Vinyl Kit Upgrade for Tesla Model 3 Aero Wheel Covers



## EVANNEX (Feb 22, 2017)

*For more information, visit:*
https://evannex.com/products/vinyl-kit-upgrade-for-tesla-model-3-aero-wheel-hubcaps

Tesla's 18" Aero wheel covers have become a signature feature of one of the world's most exciting electric cars-the Model 3. The wheel covers extend range by reducing aerodynamic drag. Because they're standard equipment, many Model 3 owners don't give them a second thought. As more and more Model 3s appear on the road, some owners want to maintain the benefits of the Aero covers while giving their car a more distinctive, aggressive look. We've studied upgrade options for your Aero wheel covers and have come up with a unique design solution. Introducing the Vinyl Kit Upgrade for Aero Wheels Covers, exclusively from EVANNEX.

*GALLERY*

*







*



































​*VIDEO*

*



*​
For more information, visit:
https://evannex.com/products/vinyl-kit-upgrade-for-tesla-model-3-aero-wheel-hubcaps

If you have any questions on this product, please email us at:
[email protected]


----------

